# Your favorite cuticle care products?



## Geezerette (Oct 18, 2020)

The ones I used to like from Cutex worked, but don’t seem to be available now. Others I’ve tried are too drying and make things worse. Looking on line, some seemed awfully expensive. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 18, 2020)

Olive oil. 
Gently push back the cuticle with the towel after washing your hands. That's all.


----------



## MFP (Oct 18, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Olive oil.
> Gently push back the cuticle with the towel after washing your hands. That's all.


I wonder if that helps if you have short nails?


----------



## chic (Oct 19, 2020)

Geezerette said:


> The ones I used to like from Cutex worked, but don’t seem to be available now. Others I’ve tried are too drying and make things worse. Looking on line, some seemed awfully expensive. Any suggestions? Thanks.



Have you tried Sally Hansen products? I have / had a cuticle stick from that line and find all their products reasonably priced and good. They're available in any chain drugstore.


----------



## Geezerette (Oct 19, 2020)

Yes, the Sally Hansen stuff available here too strong & harsh on my old skin.


----------

